# El nivel de este sitio, decae cada día más



## ignaciobeltran

No es una pregunta, sino una apreciación personal, por lo que pienso que algunos otros miembros no estarán de acuerdo, pero mi opinión es tan válida como cualquier otra.

Al menos el día de hoy, se abren preguntas de 1er. nivel de inglés para que uno ayude a traducirlas. Esto se ha vuelto aburrido. Piensaba que este foro tenía por objeto un nivel más avanzado, pero después de no visitar el sitio por más de un mes, veo que el nivel de preguntas ha bajado considerablemente desde las visitas anteriores.

Espero que eso cambie. Propongo una nueva sección para primerizos o con nulo conocimiento de uno de los idiomas.

Saludos.


----------



## Grekh

Yo soy nuevo en el foro, tengo aquí cosa de 2 semanas o algo así, a mi punto de vista, el foro está muy bien, es cierto que se abren muchos hilos pidiendo traducciones de frases simples y tu idea de abrir una sección especial para principiantes en cualquier idioma me parece excelente, a mi me ayudaría si se abriera una de italiano para principiantes puesto que ese idioma lo empecé a estudiar por mi cuenta hace poco.


----------



## Jana337

One big obstacle: Very frequently, beginner questions evolve into almost academic disputes. It would be hard to maintain "discipline" if we were to partition the forum according to levels of proficiency.

I don't understand why you think that the level of the forum is falling. In the forums I read, the ratio of basic and advanced requests (if it is a reasonable criterium ) remains quite stable.

Jana


----------



## zebedee

Hola Ignacio,



			
				ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> Piensaba que este foro tenía por objeto un nivel más avanzado


El objeto de este foro es sencillamente el de ser un complemento al diccionario WR. Y un buen diccionario general, como es el de WR, no restringe su contenido a un nivel determinado de aprendizaje. Por tanto, la oportunidad que ofrecemos a estudiantes de *todos *los niveles de aprendizaje a solucionar sus dudas, está abierta a *todos*.



> Al menos el día de hoy, se abren preguntas de 1er. nivel de inglés para que uno ayude a traducirlas. Esto se ha vuelto aburrido.


Nadie te obliga a contestar un hilo que no te interesa. Si ayudar a otros menos avanzados que tú te resulta aburrido, pasa a otra cosa. Quizás el foro de Specialized Terminology se adapta más a tus necesidades.

La razón por la que no vamos a abrir una sección para principiantes, la encontrarás en la respuesta de Jana.

Un saludo generoso,

zebedee


----------



## fenixpollo

Creo que querías decir Specialized Terminology, ¿no, zebedee? 
 EDIT: Thanks, fenixpollo! I've changed my mistake in my post. zebedee


			
				ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> Al menos el día de hoy, se abren preguntas de 1er. nivel de inglés para que uno ayude a traducirlas. Esto se ha vuelto aburrido.


Desde que llegué a este foro, la mayoría de las preguntas son muy sencillas, y una gran parte vienen de personas que recién llegaron al foro. Muchas veces, son preguntas que se podrían contestar con una simple búsqueda del diccionario, del foro o del internet.  Todo sigue igual desde el verano pasado.

Yo, también estoy un poco aburrido con las preguntas típicas, y limito los hilos en los que participo a los que realmente me llamen la atención. El foro no cambia, pero los foreros sí cambian. Lo que ha cambiado, ignacio, no es el foro -- eres tú.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fernita

Creo que una apreciación personal es válida pero no significa que porque alguien se aburra, tendría que abrirse un sector para principiantes, no sólo porque estoy de acuerdo con Jana sino porque además, no cambiaría nada.
Las preguntas o consultas que hay son las que hay. Es decir, que abrir un sector para principiantes, no significa que habrá preguntas más difíciles.
Cuando veo que las preguntas no me interesan, voy a otros foros, como el de 'Cultural discussions' o el de Francés.
Y si puedo ayudar a un principiante, lo hago porque me agrada ayudar. No sé si la idea es divertirse exclusivamente, o ser generosos con lo que sabemos.

Mi humilde opinión.


----------



## danielfranco

Y aparte de todo, en algunas ocasiones es realmente imposible suponer cuál parte "sencilla" del lenguaje resultará dificil para alguien que apenas comienza a aprender el lenguaje. Por ejemplo, en inglés, los "phrasal verbs" le vienen facilísimo a casi cualquier nativo, porque ha escuchado como usarlos desde que nació. Sin embargo, para un extranjero puede resultar alarmantemente complicado tratar de decidir cuál preposición es la correcta después del verbo (cut up/off/down/out/in/away/etc.). También, muchos necesitamos ayuda con cosas aparentemente sencillas aún en nuestra lengua madre.
Pero gracias por su comentario, que en serio lo pone a meditar a uno.
Saludos Tex-Mex.


----------



## jester.

En el foro alemán hacemos regularmente traducciones. Los que aprenden alemán traducen del inglés al alemán y los alemanes (y austriacos) traducen del alemán al inglés para practicar su inglés. Con esas traduccuiones, opino, ya hemos mejorado mucho la calidad del foro alemán.

Yo he hecho también unas traducciones del inglés al español, de hecho no para mejorar el nivel del foro Inglés/Español sino para practicar mi español. Lamentablemente no hubo mucho entusiasmo, o más bien no tanto entusiasmo como en el foro alemán.

Quizá sean esas traducciones una medida para mejorar el nivel de este sitio, que yo considero muy alto por cierto, pero no lo sé seguramente.


----------



## dannett

En realidad, creo que este foro es uno de los más convenientes pues ustedes lo han enriquecido con una enorme cantidad de información y explicaciones concisas. Creo que de manera básica es lo que muchos apreciamos más de este lugar. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hola a todos, lamentablemente creo que Ignacio está equivocado, ¿Porqué? Por que este foro en ningún lado dice que sea para expertos en los idiomas, obviamente habrá muchas preguntas que como uds dicen sean muy fáciles que digo fáciles, regaladas, pero eso es nuestra percepción, ya que por algo ellos postean eso, ya que para ellos es difícil o no me van a decir que cuando estamos aprendiendo un idioma todo se nos es fácil, ahora eso de dividir el foro entre expertos y principiantes, Quién va a decidir que pregunta es avanzada o cuál no lo es, este foro es para ayudar y recibir ayuda, no para quitarnos la aburrición y sí eso quieres pues a chatear o como otros dicen el foro de cultura es grandísimo y con grande temas de discusión. 
Además les juro que hay miles y miles de post que no tienen ni una sola respuesta o donde la respuesta nunca fue contestado, digo esto porque yo me he topado con varios de estos, Si están aburridos pónganse a contestar todos estos tretas sin respuestas, que tal vez estos no las tengan ya que sí son verdaderamente difíciles ¿No creen?


----------



## natasha2000

Creo que el nivel de este foro no está en el nivel de idioma(s) que hay aquí, sino en la calidad y rapidez de las contestaciones, sea cual sea la pregunta. aparte de eso, como alguien ya ha mencionado, muchas veces una pregunta muy simple a primera vista, genera una discusión de 4-5 páginas, y en la mayoría de las veces todos los participantes del hilo aprenden algo nuevo, y él que puso la pregunta, obtiene una respuesta de calidad, y bien analizada.
Abrir un subforo para los principiantes... No sé, ¿como sabrás tú que pregunta es de un principiante y que pregunta es "avanzada"? Como dice Daniel, phrasal verbs en inglés parecen la cosa más sencilla para un angloparlante nativo, pero para uno que no lo es, siempre hay alguna dudilla en cuanto a la preposición que le sigue, aunque tenga un nivel muy, ero muy avanzado. En español, subjuntivo, ser-estar en español, artículos... todo eso puede formar la pregunta tanto de un principiante como de un "avanzado".

No sé, a mi me gusta este foro tal y como es, en cuanto a la organización. yo no cambiaría nada.


----------



## Eugin

Hola Ignacio,

Déjame preguntarte: ¿Alguna vez te has dado una vuelta por el foro de términos especializados Sp-En? (link) 

En caso de que te sientas aburrido, o fastidioso, por las preguntas básicas que puedan llegar a hacer algunos foreros (eso sí que no te lo voy a retrucar ya que pasa, y bastante seguido....), te invito a que dediques unos minutos a las consultas que allí se hacen y quizás, con suerte, puedas encontrar el nivel de preguntas que necesitas para motivarte o seguir interesado en este foro....


Por lo demás, estoy de acuerdo con el resto de los que te han respondido... simplemente busca otros foros que sean un mayor desafío para tu mente inquieta... 


Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

¿Si el nivel del sitio ha decaído?

En las últimas semanas, "pareciera". Pero es muy simple: 

La vacaciones de verano del Hemisferio Norte han sacado de circulación temporariamente a traductores y asiduos foreros, y de alguna forma han quebrado momentáneamente alianzas tácitas que hacían surgir contestaciones más rápidas y perfectas.

Terminó -supongo- el período lectivo en el Norte y los alumnos aventajados que en junio estaban dando sus exámenes bien y en término están gozando de vacaciones, mientras que los que deben repetir exámenes, o recuperar cursos, o alumnos de preparatoria que están en la escuela de verano están haciendo preguntas elementales e insulzas simplemente porque no hicieron lo que debían hacer a su debido tiempo o no les da la mollera.

Gente de mal humor por las persistentes olas de calor. O en estado de jarana por las vacaciones y el calor. Pareciera que los típicos hilos interminables y repetitivos tipo "what's the origin of faggot ... heeheehee -insert moron like giggles here-" se hicieran más evidentes.

Claro que hay menos actividad, más jarana y un poco más de tontería dando vueltas por aquí. Pero es algo pronto a terminar. Para septiembre esto va a estar nuevamente pipí-cucú, chiche bombón, fetén-fetén, jamón del medio, posta-posta y púm-para-arriba como siempre lo ha estado.

A no desesperar, y mantengamos el rescoldo mientras llega leña nueva.


----------



## Rayines

> Claro que hay menos actividad, más jarana y un poco más de tontería dando vueltas por aquí. Pero es algo pronto a terminar. Para septiembre esto va a estar nuevamente pipí-cucú, chiche bombón, fetén-fetén, jamón del medio, posta-posta y púm-para-arriba como siempre lo ha estado.


No estoy tan segura Ale....¡¡Ahí llega la primavera para nosotros!!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rayines said:
			
		

> No estoy tan segura Ale....¡¡Ahí llega la primavera para nosotros!!


Con más razón aún (o ya?  ). Cada minuto que se alargan los días aquí parece un frasco de Prozac  .

Es muy interesante el consejo que da j3st3r de hacer traducciones. Quizá también la solución no es hacer un foro para principiantes sino al revés, un foro para especializados; un foro para hacer crítica y análisis de traducciones y debatir por qué hace tres siglos alguien tradujo -y excelentemente- "Much Ado about Nothing" como "Mucho ruido y pocas nueces", y todo el mundo piensa que esa es la traducción literal de la frase. Quizá foros así destaquen la parte que Ignacio cree que se ha perdido.

Ahora bien, viendo algunos hilos pienso que podríamos también organizar luchas en el lodo  ... sólo para matizar, digo


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a todos. No sé si la teoría de las vacaciones en el Hemisferio Norte puede explicar el fenómeno. Yo por ejemplo llevaba un par de meses que tenía demasiado trabajo, y ha sido ahoram en vacaciones, cuando he podido adentrarme de nuevo en este foro. Eso sí, tengo la playa a quince km. de casa, y eso es una ventaja... Pero yo también he notado que, con el incremento de foreros, este foro ya no es lo mismo, para bien o para mal. Tal vez habría que readaptar algunos subforos. Los de español-inglés parecen a veces una partida de ping-pong, con ese bombardeo de posts a cada minuto. No sé, me parece que la 'dinámica de foros' es una materia que aún está por desarrollar. Esto de los foros es bastante impredecible, y eso mismo los hace interesantes.


----------

